# La Flor Dominicana Event



## brad1551 (Aug 22, 2007)

Alligator Alley in Weston, FL from 2-6p. Come out for some great deals and great cigars.


----------



## havanitascigars-cl (Apr 29, 2007)

I wish I lived in Florida. I love LFD


----------

